# Can I Use Computer Internet Connection With Android Phone?



## U-tags (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi!
Please tell me can i use my desktop computer internet connection (ADSL) for download apps directly to my Android phone? mean i don't want to download apps to desktop i only want use my desktop ADSL connection, because of our area has low 3G signals coverage so i can't download apps using my mobile phone data connection.

Thanks!


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Do you have router? You can use wifi to download apps.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

^^ yep. Just make sure that if you're buying an app and billing it to your carrier, enable 3G long enough for it to accept payment, then switch back to wi-fi to download... otherwise you'll get an error.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> ^^ yep. Just make sure that if you're buying an app and billing it to your carrier, enable 3G long enough for it to accept payment, then switch back to wi-fi to download... otherwise you'll get an error.


How do u bill stuff to the carrier?


----------



## U-tags (Oct 22, 2011)

I have wire ADSL+2 router, so are there any dongle for distribute internet connection using computer USB port?


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> How do u bill stuff to the carrier?


 when you're about to check out and it asks you to select a method of payment, one of the options i have is Bill to Sprint.  Same when I was on T-mob.... I know you're on Verizon... not sure if they offer the option or not.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> when you're about to check out and it asks you to select a method of payment, one of the options i have is Bill to Sprint. Same when I was on T-mob.... I know you're on Verizon... not sure if they offer the option or not.


gotcha


----------



## thekylebrody (Oct 13, 2011)

So you're able to bill to the carrier from you're mobile browser??

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## U-tags (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey guys i think ur now out of topic.


----------



## wildstang83 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm thinking we lost track of what your tring to do exactly. Are you trying to share internet from your PC's internet to your phone? If thats the case you'll need a wireless router. If your talking about connecting the phone directly to your PC then share internet from the PC to the phone using wires I don't think thats possible.

So basically you need a wireless router and your device needs to be wifi compatible so that it can connect to wifi.

If this is not what your looking for I'm sorry.


----------



## mintaeroboy (Aug 3, 2011)

Miui ROM or HTC sense does this


----------



## Propergood (Oct 13, 2011)

Assuming you're using a windows desktop with only a wired network card, no.. you'd have to download to the desktop and transfer apks manually to your phone. Then you'd still have to use network data for any additional download (for large games etc.) and in-app ads and such..

If however you have a wireless card onboard that supports ad-hoc mode you can use it in conjunction with windows internet connection sharing and essentially make your pc an access point which is, I think, what you're looking for..


----------

